# Tapeworm Tools: Thoughts?



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey all, 

So I'm seriously considering laying down for PA Rocker's set of Tapeworm tools....Can I get some feedback on how you guys feel about them? It's a great deal for sure, and it will take a lot of negative feedback for me to change my mind.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I used my 4" tapeworm angle head today for the first time in full flight. All I can say is :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> I used my 4" tapeworm angle head today for the first time in full flight. All I can say is :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:.


Glad to hear you like it gazman, Good isnt it, I have never seen any other tapeworm tools, They look plain and nothing flash but if they all run like there 4 anglehead then go for it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Glad to hear you like it gazman, Good isnt it, I have never seen any other tapeworm tools, They look plain and nothing flash but if they all run like there 4 anglehead then go for it.


And for those wondering. It gives you 95mm of coverage.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

I havent seen tapeworm since the mid 70's . The quality was vey low back then. the little pics on the internet look like bazooka knock offs ... i wouldnt buy them.


----------

